# Hoyt vs PSE



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

how do the PSE target bows compare to the hoyt lineup?

is their LF cam system very tunable? how does it feel drawing back? 

I have a vantage pro with spirals now....thinking about trading it for a PSE moneymaker

should I stay with the hoyt or give the MM a try?

how good of a bow is the MM? how does it compare to a vantage?

heck how do those two compare to a bowmadness xL?
Thanks guys,
Greg


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

All I can say from the hunting prospect of PSE it really means what the initials say "Piece of **** Equipment" I pull back my Hoyt tourny bow and it feels like i hit a brick wall when i pull it back now when i pull my pse back its like running into a wall made of saran wrap... its just keeps going and going and going and going until you can't pull back because of being to long of a DL....Thats my two cents of it!


----------



## deadonjon (Jun 21, 2010)

Trevorfox34 said:


> All I can say from the hunting prospect of PSE it really means what the initials say "Piece of **** Equipment" I pull back my Hoyt tourny bow and it feels like i hit a brick wall when i pull it back now when i pull my pse back its like running into a wall made of saran wrap... its just keeps going and going and going and going until you can't pull back because of being to long of a DL....Thats my two cents of it!


Shows u haven't shot any of them because all of the last three years have been fantastic and the speeds out of them are all good I have a pse moneymaker for my target bow and it shoots awesome back wall is very solid and keeps you honest which I like. Honestly bows from hoyt or pse or mathews will work great its really gona come down to ur personal preference. Don't let brand bashing idiots tell you anything because most of them are just stuck on one brand and u'll never get a good review or advice about a bow or the way it shoots from them. Best advice I was ever given shoot as many as u can get ur hands on and as long as its from a top manufacture u'll have a hard time going wrong. Check them out most of the guys i shoot with shoot either money makers, contender elites, and I couple of them have conquest 4's any of them would be a fantastic choice.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dadgum somebody pissed in your Cereal this morning! Mine is a 2009 PSE force gx. Not that old! I agree with todays technology every bow is good! Except the wal mart specials lol! But your main difference between all your bows is Going to be your cam roll....they all shoot hella good just going to be what ever tickles your pickle! Don't let your pro shop influence you either! My pro shop is a Mathews shop and they rag me all the time. Just shoot the ones you like!


----------



## COOTKILLER (Sep 13, 2011)

your the only one that is going to be able to make that decision. like deadonjon said you have to shoot them to find out because its personal preference.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Trevorfox34 said:


> Dadgum somebody pissed in your Cereal this morning! Mine is a 2009 PSE force gx. Not that old! I agree with todays technology every bow is good! Except the wal mart specials lol! But your main difference between all your bows is Going to be your cam roll....they all shoot hella good just going to be what ever tickles your pickle! Don't let your pro shop influence you either! My pro shop is a Mathews shop and they rag me all the time. Just shoot the ones you like!


don't worry...I won't be picking up a mathews anytime soon...one WAS enough.
Thanks guys,
G


----------

